# Zillya! Антивирус - бесплатный продукт для домашних пользователей.



## Zillya! (30 Ноя 2011)

Zillya! Антивирус - бесплатный антивирусный программный продукт для домашнего пользования, созданный в 2009 году украинской компанией-разработчиком «Олайти Сервис».

Zillya! Антивирус ориентирован на домашних пользователей – он имеет дружественный, простой и доступный интерфейс, приятный дизайн и минимально необходимое количество настроек для того, чтобы даже начинающий пользователь имел возможность использовать продукт без лишних хлопот.

*МИНИМАЛЬНОЕ ПОТРЕБЛЕНИЕ РЕСУРСОВ*​Вы можете работать, играть, искать информацию в Интернете, при этом использовать Ваш компьютер в привычном для Вас режиме. Вы можете быть уверенны в том, что работа антивируса не помешает этим занятиям. Суммарное потребление ресурсов компьютера не превышает 180Мб оперативной памяти, что является незначительной цифрой для современного ПК.

*ДРУЖЕЛЮБНОСТЬ, ПРОСТОТА И ДОСТУПНОСТЬ ИНТЕРФЕЙСА ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ*​Самые надежные вещи – простые. Когда Вы запускаете антивирус, Вам не нужно каждый раз настраивать его на обычную работу – он всё делает сам. Вам не нужно быть профессионалом в сфере интернет-безопасности, чтобы настроить Ваш антивирус. Вы просто включили его, и он работает. Если Вам нужно внести изменения, антивирус не станет делать из этого проблему. Инструменты и Настройки всегда у Вас под рукой.

*СЛУЖБА БЫСТРОГО РЕАГИРОВАНИЯ*​Если у вас возникли подозрения по поводу каких-либо файлов, вы можете отправить файлы на анализ в антивирусную лабораторию Zillya!. Иногда антивирусы могут распознать чистые файлы как вредоносные, поэтому для обеспечения гарантии уверенности в полноценной защите Вашего ПК Zillya! Антивирус имеет встроенную функцию отправки файлов на анализ в лабораторию. Если отосланные файлы на самом деле не несут вреда – специалисты сделают соответствующие изменения в антивирусной базе, и файлы более не будут опознаваться как опасные.

*ЭВРИСТИЧЕСКИЙ АНАЛИЗ - РАСПОЗНАВАНИЕ НОВЫХ И НЕИЗВЕСТНЫХ УГРОЗ*​Эвристический анализатор проверяет файлы по схожим характеристикам. При обнаружении определённого количества похожих данных в файле он принимает решение, что данная программа похожа на вредоносную. Таким образом Zillya! Антивирус может выявить вредоносные программы, которые еще не были добавлены в антивирусную базу. Zillya! Антивирус имеет встроенный эвристический анализ и помогает защищать систему даже от тех угроз, которые ещё не появились, но могут появиться в будущем.

Скачать продукт можно непосредственно с нашего сайт

Подробнее ознакомится со всеми функциями продукта вы можете в специальном разделе

Компания Zillya! работает для Вашей безопасности. Команда разработчиков Zillya! будет весьма признательна получить от Вас оценку своей работы. Все ваши пожелания и предложения будут рассмотрены в дальнейших версиях продукта. С Вашей помощью мы стремимся стать лучше!​


----------



## icotonev (30 Ноя 2011)

Привет...!Этот продукт полностью украинским..?Браво..!


----------



## Amator (30 Ноя 2011)

Оффтоп:
У вас "очепятка" в заголовке)
Уже слышал о вашем продукте, но опыта использования пока не было. Надо будет попробовать.


----------



## iskander-k (30 Ноя 2011)

Amator написал(а):


> У вас "очепятка" в заголовке)


Fix


----------



## Severnyj (30 Ноя 2011)

Привет, как относитесь к независимым любительским тестам Ваших продуктов, ставил на виртуалке, on-demand сканирование было слабоватым (нет поддержки распаковки или удаления тех же msi-установщиков программ с внедренными adware и spyware составляющими).

Какую методику тестирования Вы можете предложить. В последнее время много слышно о том, что основная задача антивируса предотвратить заражение, а не лечить скомпроментированную зловредами систему. Поддерживаете ли Вы такую методологию тестирования, как запуск потенциально злонамеренных программ (будут отобраны из нескольких сотен на основе сканирования несколькими сканерами для исключения попадания в список мусора и фолсов) на среднестатистической системе пользователя (WinXP, права администратора, Ваш антивирус, стандартный брандмауэр), или же необходима антивирусная подготовка конечного юзера на использование ограниченной учетки, вспомогательных хипсов, файрволлов, антиспайвейр и проч.

Какую помощь, выгоду, взаимопонимание, Вы хотели бы увидеть, открывая вендорский раздел на форуме?


----------



## Zillya! (1 Дек 2011)

Severnyj написал(а):


> Привет, как относитесь к независимым любительским тестам Ваших продуктов,


 К подобным тестам мы относимся осторожно, но в общем положительно. 
Почему осторожно? К сожалению, часто любительские тесты сводятся к сваливанию в одну кучу набора файлов с дальнейшим конкурсом антивирусов "кто больше найдёт". При этом тестер не разбирается что из файлов malware а что нет. В кучу попадают какие то нерабочие огрызки, конфиг файлы, вспомогательные утилиты вообще не являющиеся вредоносными программами (но определяемые некоторыми антивирусами).
Если тестировщик подошёл к вопросу серьёзно, потратил много сил, ставит перед собой правильную задачу - мы только ЗА.



Severnyj написал(а):


> ставил на виртуалке, on-demand сканирование было слабоватым (нет поддержки распаковки или удаления тех же msi-установщиков программ с внедренными adware и spyware составляющими).


 MSI-файлы распаковываются и проверяются, но действительно не удаляются (наличие внутри инсталлятора какого то Adware компонента не очень весомая причина для убивания всего инсталлятора).
Уровень детектирвоания... возможно мы в данный момент ещё не в лидерах по этому критерию, но мы постоянно развиваемся в этом направлении. Причём речь идёт как о получении новых образцов вирусов и добавлении детектирующих сигнатур, так и о технологическом развитии (эвристика и проактивные технологии).



Severnyj написал(а):


> Какую методику тестирования Вы можете предложить. В последнее время много слышно о том, что основная задача антивируса предотвратить заражение, а не лечить скомпроментированную зловредами систему.


 Согласны с этим. Действительно основная цель - не дать вредоносным программам проникнуть в систему. Наверно потому и оптимальные методики тестирования, это моделирование реальных жизненных ситуаций, с заражением "пользовательских ПК". Кстати к этому сейчас приходят все мировые тестовые центры.



Severnyj написал(а):


> Поддерживаете ли Вы такую методологию тестирования, как запуск потенциально злонамеренных программ (будут отобраны из нескольких сотен на основе сканирования несколькими сканерами для исключения попадания в список мусора и фолсов) на среднестатистической системе пользователя (WinXP, права администратора, Ваш антивирус, стандартный брандмауэр), или же необходима антивирусная подготовка конечного юзера на использование ограниченной учетки, вспомогательных хипсов, файрволлов, антиспайвейр и проч.


 Самый честный тест - это моделирование жизненной ситуации. В реальной жизни пользователь не ставит кучу HIPSов, чаще всего не пользуется ограниченной учётной записью, не знает что нажимать на хитроумные запросы антивирусных программ. Вирусы к пользователю проникают не только путём запуска файла вируса вручную, но и путём автозагрузки с флешек, запуска скриптами с сайтов и т.п.



Severnyj написал(а):


> Какую помощь, выгоду, взаимопонимание, Вы хотели бы увидеть, открывая вендорский раздел на форуме?


 1. Тесты. Даже если наш продукт провалит тест - этот результат для нас даже важнее, чем если мы пройдём тест, так как он покажет нам (возможно акцентирует внимание, если проблема уже известна) в чём наши слабые стороны, и над чем нам надо работать прежде всего.
2. Оперативная информация о пропускаемых ITW вирусах и ложных срабатываниях. 
Часто бывает тестер провёл тестирование и проинформировал общественность, что антивирус пропускает какие то вирусы, но при этом сами вирусы не предоставляет. Как следствие тестер тешит своё самолюбие ("у меня есть вирусы, которые они не видят"), но при этом не думает о рядовых пользователях, которые могут оказаться заражены этими вирусами, и которым может быть нужна наша помощь.
3. Конструктивные дискуссии по вопросам информационной безопасности. Часто в таких дискуссиях и спорах рождаются идеи очень неплохих технологий, или каких то простых но эффективных решений.


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

